# Disable the SWIPE up google now / search



## guod (Dec 21, 2011)

I know lots of people love the google now feature on JB and that is fine. I am not one of those people and am looking for a way to disable it. I have already gone to settings and disabled the actual google now features, but I have not found a way to disable the swipe up to search thing. I think it is really annoying because I never use that type of search or voice commands. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

No way that I know of... other than going back to ICS.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Removing google now will stop it. The actual app is closed source, so one cannot modify the app itself and I am unsure at this time if the shortcut for it to swipe is baked into the UI for Android on JB (and only activated when the app is installed) or it's patched in when the app it installed via gapps.


----------



## UrbanLejendary (Feb 5, 2012)

Have you tried removing/renaming the velvet.apk?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

UrbanLejendary said:


> Have you tried removing/renaming the velvet.apk?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Yeah, that will work if he wants to totally ditch google now. I had a friend do that and it reverts to the old search features.


----------



## UrbanLejendary (Feb 5, 2012)

UrbanLejendary said:


> Have you tried removing/renaming the velvet.apk?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Confirmed on my gnex.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## UrbanLejendary (Feb 5, 2012)

yarly said:


> Yeah, that will work if he wants to totally ditch google now. I had a friend do that and it reverts to the old search features.


Ya looks like I now get app not installed when tapping a the Google quick search widget...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Hmm, might have to grab the old search then maybe from ICS or a gapps that has it. I think that will fix it. Have to ask him if he had it already or not when he did it.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Are you using the swipe up action to launch another app? Or do you always find yourself swiping up by accident?


----------



## grooves12 (Dec 24, 2011)

nhat said:


> Are you using the swipe up action to launch another app? Or do you always find yourself swiping up by accident?


Personally, I am accidentally activating when doing other tasks... especially games


----------



## guod (Dec 21, 2011)

yeah i am always accidentally swiping up and dont use it. i just renamed it velvet.bak and I FINALLY can use my phone without google popping up every few seconds hahahha

thanks guys


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

grooves12 said:


> Personally, I am accidentally activating when doing other tasks... especially games


May not be to your taste, but paranoid android removes this problem with tablet mode.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> May not be to your taste, but paranoid android removes this problem with tablet mode.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


how do you engage this in tablet mode? i tried paranoid the other day, wasnt my thing


----------



## guod (Dec 21, 2011)

yeah, i am not a fan of it, but im sure it will just be a matter of time until the roms allow you to disable it. so each time i flash i guess ill use the rename method


----------



## guod (Dec 21, 2011)

Did it change Apk names?after updating jakes latest rom, i dont see velvet anymore


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

guod said:


> Did it change Apk names?after updating jakes latest rom, i dont see velvet anymore


New gapps automatically renames it to Google search whatever.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dh955 (Dec 3, 2012)

UrbanLejendary said:


> Have you tried removing/renaming the velvet.apk?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


How do you removing/renaming the velvet.apk? Appreciate if it comes with step by step instruction.

I, too, had in many occasional accidentally swipe up the google app while playing game.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> May not be to your taste, but paranoid android removes this problem with tablet mode.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It still works in paranoid tablet mode, the swipe gesture is just off set to the left where the normal bottom phone controls are at in tablet mode.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

dh955 said:


> How do you removing/renaming the velvet.apk? Appreciate if it comes with step by step instruction.
> 
> I, too, had in many occasional accidentally swipe up the google app while playing game.


Start here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12013-how-to-step-by-step-oem-unlock-and-root/

Then get a file manager that recognizes files beyond the sdcard, such as root browser or root explorer. This allows you to navigate to system/app and delete/rename the apk file.


----------



## dh955 (Dec 3, 2012)

Barf said:


> Start here: http://rootzwiki.com...nlock-and-root/
> 
> Then get a file manager that recognizes files beyond the sdcard, such as root browser or root explorer. This allows you to navigate to system/app and delete/rename the apk file.


Thnaks!!


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

You can always disable Google search.

•_•


----------



## aecl755 (Apr 9, 2013)

I know it's a little late now, but this is the perfect solution. You don't have to disable Google Search, mess with dangerous root stuff, or try to downgrade to the ICS version of Google Search! You keep everything enabled except the swipe gesture- exactly what you wanted! This simple app takes over the swipe gesture, the same way launchers take over the home button(by asking!), and does nothing. So I hope this helps.


----------

